# Gutted!



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I've dropped my camera one time too many and now it's broke. The body has cracked open, the shutter button doesn't work and the lens is tight to turn. Gutted!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh dear - commiserations! Could you get it replaced or part replaced with house insurance? Is it expensive?


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

I dropped it whilst away in Budapest, so there's a possibility of using the travel insurance. I'll look into it when I go home.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

I have dropped many old - metal cameras (the good ones can be fixed). the new plastic, expensive and magic cameras can some times be sent to THE MAKER for repair or replacement. good luck. the proper answer is insurance when you first get it.


----------

